# staying over night at the docks



## 111579

hi help needed, we are booked on a tues morn ferry, but are going to try to get on one late mon night instead, if we are refused is there anywhere we can park our motorhome and sleep safe and sound? cheers.


----------



## JackieP

Erm... any docks in particular like?


----------



## pippin

Shall I be the first to ask the fairly obvious question?

No, I'll leave it to someone else!


----------



## pippin

Bother - pipped to the post!


----------



## StAubyns

There are new services just outside Dover called "Stop24" particularly designed for early arrivals at Dover

Geoff


----------



## pippin

Not much good if he is catching the ferry from Oban to the Outer Hebrides!


----------



## StAubyns

True


----------



## Penquin

We are all witing with baited breath for the answer.......

Plymouth has an area that you can stop in (the last ferry goes at 2230 and the first at 0800 approx), but this is useless for Portsmouth/Southampton/Poole/Newhaven/Ramsgate/Dover/Haarwich/Milford Haven/ Fishguard/Liverpool/Stranraer or any of the others that I have not mentioned


----------



## StAubyns

My bets on Dover.. 8)


----------



## pippin

There is no location given in the details pane.

Are we right to be assuming that the port is necessarily one in the United Kingdom?

Although I have done some research and discovered from his/her/their earlier post that the trip is a honeymoon to Lake Garda and thence down to the Adriatic coast.
I will go with the Dover guess.


----------



## Jagman

Just in case:

Dock road in Liverpool is a lot safer that it used to be in the old days and would be OK for overnighting in emergency and Oban Pier is really good as is Ullapool prom.


----------



## teemyob

Jagman said:


> Just in case:
> 
> Dock road in Liverpool is a lot safer that it used to be in the old days and would be OK for overnighting in emergency and Oban Pier is really good as is Ullapool prom.


Just In-Case,

Liverpool Dock Road, forget it. May as well park in L5.

Trev.


----------



## Bigmal666

*staying overnight at the docks*

So which once is it then? Please put us all out of our misery!


----------



## pippin

Just in case they are taking the long way round, I can confirm that it is NOT possible to overnight at either Picton or Wellington docks when crossing the Cook Strait between North and South Islands of New Zealand.


----------



## Grizzly

My two pennorth...you can overnight at Portsmouth ferry port providing you arrive after 10 pm. I don't know if you have to pay but suspect not- if you arrive after 10pm that is.

G


----------



## autostratus

autorollover said:


> hi help needed, we are booked on a tues morn ferry, but are going to try to get on one late mon night instead, if we are refused is there anywhere we can park our motorhome and sleep safe and sound? cheers.


Hi

I've assumed that you using a ferry from Dover.

Marine Parade is the usual place for many of us motorhomers to overnight in Dover.
See: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-454701.html#454701

If you have been to the docks and are turned away you should take the SECOND turn off the dual carriageway after leaving the roundabout ouside the docks. You'll no doubt find others there already.

Enjoy your trip and tell us about it on your return.


----------



## clodhopper2006

There's a stunning wild camp right on the sea front a few miles north of Cairnryan. A place called Lendalfoot.


----------



## Jagman

If this carries on unsolved it will rival 'earlybirds' in about three years time! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

StAubyns said:


> There are new services just outside Dover called "Stop24" particularly designed for early arrivals at Dover
> Geoff


Interesting looking place Geoff. Thanks for the link. It says the overnight parking ( 24 places) is for lorries but I've just e-mailed to ask if motorhomes are welcome to overnight.

G


----------



## pippin

Now look please, do not let this topic go, er, off topic!


----------



## iconnor

*staying overnight at the docks*

We stayed overnight in Dublin docks if that helps


----------



## Murano

Whilst we're waiting any suggestions for Wigan pier, and what time is the ferry ?


----------



## leseduts

*Staying overnight at the docks.*

I eventually received a reply from Stop 24. I was informed that they could not cater for all motorist, and they had no parking available for Motorhomes and Caravans. When we passed a couple of weeks ago there was a motorhome in the coach park, so maybe they have changed their minds. I would be interested in any further information.
Leseduts


----------



## bognormike

*Re: Staying overnight at the docks.*



leseduts said:


> I eventually received a reply from Stop 24. I was informed that they could not cater for all motorist, and they had no parking available for Motorhomes and Caravans. When we passed a couple of weeks ago there was a motorhome in the coach park, so maybe they have changed their minds. I would be interested in any further information.
> Leseduts


Eh? :? :?:


----------



## AberdeenAngus

Jagman said:


> Just in case:
> 
> Dock road in Liverpool is a lot safer that it used to be in the old days and would be OK for overnighting in emergency and Oban Pier is really good as is Ullapool prom.


OOH if it's Oban, go down to the Oban Inn & have the Mussels.....shlurp !!!!


----------



## Jagman

Just thought of great idea for Michael Palin's next money spinner: 'round the world by ferry and motorhome' - would this be possible? - Pacific may present a problem - is there a ferry link in the north? Kamchatka/Alaska perhaps. Anyone know Michael Palin? Is he on MHF, if so what would his handle be? I want a royalty if he does it. Peter - can Swift help out? If not what about a MHF-sponsored vehicle from JCM with full snellyvision treatment and rude graffiti about Brownhills? So many questions!

Sorry ........ red wine and pizza syndrome...... usual Saturday night nonsense - ignore.

PS I've got some good friends in L5 tennymob :twisted:


----------



## Grizzly

Jagman said:


> ........ red wine and pizza syndrome...... usual Saturday night nonsense - ignore.
> :


You can manage all these fantasies on red wine and pizza....? Wow !

(It's Friday by the way - you missed a bit.)

G


----------



## Jagman

I'm only allowed the red stuff on Saturday so it can't be Friday otherwise I'm in trouble

OK OK I got the day wrong


----------



## Grizzly

Jagman said:


> I'm only allowed the red stuff on Saturday so it can't be Friday otherwise I'm in trouble
> 
> OK OK I got the day wrong


Don't worry. Just have another few glasses and it won't matter whether it's Friday or next week....!


----------



## Jagman

Cheers G!


----------



## MikeCo

Just in case, there is no where to stop at Grimsby docks, but there's no ferry either.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I've heard you can stay overnight at Holyhead. In fact I probably read it on MHF somewhere.

Chris


----------



## eddied

Ciao tutti,
think you may all have missed the point. What the poor chap probably wants an answer to is the favourite question here 'where can I overnight at/near Calais docks? Sure somebody must know the answer!
saluti,
eddie


----------



## Grizzly

eddied said:


> Ciao tutti,
> think you may all have missed the point. What the poor chap probably wants an answer to is the favourite question here 'where can I overnight at/near Calais docks? Sure somebody must know the answer!
> saluti,
> eddie


There is a Campanile across the road. Used to be about 20 euros for a room.

G


----------



## pippin

Dover is not that far from Calais!


----------



## moblee

> Dover is not that far from Calais!


Yeah but I wouldn't want to walk it :!:







:lol: :lol:


----------



## 111579

ok im the idiot! just got married got a lot on my mind! but its dover, going tomorrow night! cheers


----------



## bognormike

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin

Well owned up, that took courage!

Yep, Marine Parade seems to be the popular choice.

We all wish you well for your nuptials.


----------



## Grizzly

autorollover said:


> ok im the idiot! just got married got a lot on my mind! but its dover, going tomorrow night! cheers


Please don't forget your wife !

Enjoy both of you and have a good night wherever you spend it.

G


----------



## duxdeluxe

We've got an early ferry from Dover on tuesday. I was tempted to do the marine parade but in the end booked black horse farm CC site as I could face the wife moaning about it all.... The journey to the Vendee will be bad enough but I was under instruction not to spend extra money on a van with AC..... earplugs time!


----------



## dangerous

We stopped at the new services outside Dover on our way home, only for lunch though, a couple of weeks ago. Had to park in the coach park as all car parks had a height barrier???? I guess they do not want motorhomes or caravans to stop. The place was almost empty, a caravan and 2 coaches and maybe 6 cars, so they may have to change their policy and encourage people to stop!!!!!!!!!!! 8O 8O 

dangerous


----------

